# Youngstown,OH WGSD M Pup #787



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | White German Shepherd | Youngstown, OH | 787

This wonderful dog came in on:
SEPTEMBER 27
This dog is available for adoption/euthanasia on: 
OCTOBER 1
This dog came in as a stray and there is no background information.
If interested please contact by phone @ 330-740-2205 EXT 2 to adopt this precious dog. 
IT IS BEST TO CALL BEFORE ADOPTION / EUTHANASIA DATE TO BE PUT ON ADOPTION LIST FOR THIS DOG. 

PLEASE HELP US SAVE THIS DOG!!!


*787's Contact Info*

*Mahoning County Dog Pound*, Youngstown, OH 

Phone: Please use email
Email Mahoning County Dog Pound
See more pets from Mahoning County Dog Pound
For more information, visit Mahoning County Dog Pound's Web site.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Holy crap that is tomorrow!!!! He is just a baby, I hope someone hurry's!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Does Echo know he's there?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh my god, he is the cutest !!!


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

Was told he/she was adopted. I will can and confim


----------



## carolinem (Dec 4, 2008)

I just got off the phone with shelter, pup was adopted last night


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

yay!!!!! what a cute puppy. clearly too young to die


----------



## Blanca's Momma (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank Goodness!! Brought back memories of my girl as a pup.


----------

